# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայաստան-Սան Մարինո

## Fobus

Մի քանի րոպե առաջ Հայաստանի հավաքականը հաղթանակ տարավ Սան Մարինոի հավաքականի հետ խաղում: ԻՆչ որ մեը նայում էր կամ ներկա էր խաղին ?

----------


## John

Հայաստան-Սան Մարինո 4–0 Ես դիտել եմ խաղը,հայերը շատ լավ էին խաղում հատկապես 2-րդ խաղակեսում և բոլոր գոլերը խփեցին ընդմիջումից հետո։ Հայերին անհրաժեշտ էր հենց 4 գոլի առավելություն,քանի որ առաջին խաղում 0-3 տեխնիկական պարտություն էր գրանցվել մեր Թիմին։ Ապրեն մերոնք։ Հալալա։  :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## Fobus

Խաղի վերջից մի քանի րոպե առաջ Սան Մարինոի խաղացողներից մեկը ոտքի վնասվածք էր ստացավ, սկզում բժիշկը մտածում էր թեթև բանա , բայց պարզվեց, որ ջարդվել էր: 
Մի հատ էլ բան ասեմ , որ ոչ ոք չգիտի : Երբ որ մտանք հանդերձասրահ, Սան Մարինորի խաղացողները ջարդել էին դռների վրա ապակիները: 
Հալալա հայերին!

----------


## John

> Երբ որ մտանք հանդերձասրահ


Դու էլ ես մեր հավաքականի անդա՞մ,եթե ոչ,ապա հանդերձասրահում ինչ էիր անու՞մ :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

Էս ինչ լոմկա թեմա եք բացել  :Xeloq:  Բոլորը աշխարհի առաջնության մասին են խոսում, իսկ դուք Հայաստան-Սան Մարինո խաղն եք հիշել: Ասեմ որ մերոնց խաղը ինձ ընդհանրապես դուր չեկավ: Իմ կարծիքով մրցակիցը շատ-շատ թույլ էր, դրա համար մերոնք հաղթեցին:

----------


## kiki

խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց շատ ուրախ եմ...ապրե'ք:

----------


## Fobus

> Դու էլ ես մեր հավաքականի անդա՞մ,եթե ոչ,ապա հանդերձասրահում ինչ էիր անու՞մ


ֆուտբոլից մի քիչ հեռու մարդ եմ , բայց համարյա բոլոր խաղերին ներկա եմ լինում, Հայաստանի Կարմիր Խաչի կողմից.

----------


## FC-MIKA

հալալա մերոնց: :Hands Up:

----------

